# Where should I put my Atmos channels?



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Where would you put the Atmos ceiling speakers if you were starting with 2 speakers, and later going to 4?

A1 is pretty much lined up to where the speakers are behind the couch.

A2 would be about 2' in front of the front row.

A3 would be about 6' in front of the front row.


I was thinking of A1 and either A2 or A3, but I am not sure which would be best. I don't want to have to drill holes in the ceiling (sealed room with in a room construction) to get the best location.

Should A1 be the location for only 2 Atmos channels?

I have 6 Acoustic Panels on the ceiling that I have accounted for with my measurements.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Just thinking out loud (not an authority on the subject):
Dolby recommends location A2 for just a single pair of Atmos ceiling speakers, but that's just for a single row of seating. Location A1 makes more sense to me for 2nd row exposure.

Adding the 2nd pair later:
First I thought A3 would be best because it's closest to the mains. At least that's the config I remember from other threads. But now I'm leaning more toward A2, because that location: [a] coincides with Dolby's recommendation while favoring the sweet spot, and * provides greater exposure to 2nd row seating.

Assuming the sweet spot takes priority, I vote for A2 to start, then add A1 later. 
Of course, adding more Atmos speakers will even-out the sound at the expense of system cost & complexity.*


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Found some more info on Atmos speaker placement. Here's an excerpt from this installation guide:

_*Dolby Atmos enabled speaker positioning* 
... If using only two Dolby Atmos enabled speakers, place the Dolby Atmos enabled speakers at the front left and front right speaker locations. Note: With the exception of the center and center surround speakers, all speakers in a Dolby Atmos playback system (listener level, overhead, Dolby Atmos enabled) must be added in pairs. Dolby Atmos speakers should be located in the front left and right and left rear surround and right rear surround locations in a 7.1.4 playback system._


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lumen said:


> Just thinking out loud (not an authority on the subject):
> Dolby recommends location A2 for just a single pair of Atmos ceiling speakers, but that's just for a single row of seating. Location A1 makes more sense to me for 2nd row exposure.
> 
> Adding the 2nd pair later:
> ...


*

I think that is what I am going to do... A2 first and then later A1.*


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have people seated in the rear row of seats often I would think that A1 would be the best first spot to place them in?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> If you have people seated in the rear row of seats often I would think that A1 would be the best first spot to place them in?


I think so too...currently the 2nd row is my favorite because of the sub under the 2nd row.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Lumen said:


> Found some more info on Atmos speaker placement. Here's an excerpt from this installation guide:
> 
> _*Dolby Atmos enabled speaker positioning*
> ... If using only two Dolby Atmos enabled speakers, place the Dolby Atmos enabled speakers at the front left and front right speaker locations. Note: With the exception of the center and center surround speakers, all speakers in a Dolby Atmos playback system (listener level, overhead, Dolby Atmos enabled) must be added in pairs. Dolby Atmos speakers should be located in the front left and right and left rear surround and right rear surround locations in a 7.1.4 playback system._


I understand that recommendation is for _Dolby Atmos enabled speakers_, not recommendation for placement of actual ceiling speakers. _Dolby Atmos enabled speakers_ are floorstanding/bookshelf speakers that have up-firing drivers pointed toward the ceiling (this is for installations where actual ceiling speakers cannot be installed).

The Dolby recommendation for ceiling speakers is positions A1 & A2.

I agree with...
"_Assuming the sweet spot takes priority, I vote for A2 to start, then add A1 later. 
Of course, adding more Atmos speakers will even-out the sound at the expense of system cost & complexity._"


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

When thinking out loud I sometimes run off at the mouth! I should have given better info instead of just a link. Figs 12 &.14 on pp 20 & 22 show 7.1.2 and 7.1.4 Atmos ceiling locations. But only for a single row. Hmmmm. What to do? I agree to agree! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I will put the mounting holes in for A1, and A2...once i have that done I can move them between the 2 locations until I decide which I like better until I find a 2nd pair of speakers.


----------

